# [RAM] pc2100 kompatibel mit pc3xxx?



## Suchfunktion (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin im Besitz eines Lifebook e7010 und möchte nun den Arbeitsspeicher (PC2100 DDR SDRAM, 2 Steckplätze vorhanden) auf 1GB erweitern.

- Welche Hardware ist günstig und kompatibel?
- Kann ich auch z.B. PC3200 Speicher einbauen?
- Besser 1x 1GB oder lieber 2x 512GB ?
- Laut Datenblatt ist maximal 1GB möglich. Gilt das pro Riegel oder insgesamt? Und gibt es dennoch eine Möglichkeit auf 2GB zu erhöhen?


Und zu guter Letzt:
- Wo finde ich einen Onlinehändler mit vernünftigen Preisen? 


Liebe Grüße!


----------



## chmee (29. Juli 2011)

*Zusammenfassung*: Das Gerät ist 05.2005 auf den Markt gekommen. Intel 845 Chipsatz, der dazugehörige MCH (MemoryControllerHub) kann maximal 2GB ansprechen, in Laptops kann sowas auch beschnitten werden, wie es auch zB Hier beschrieben wird. Logischerweise würde ich 2x512MB-Ram im Kit kaufen, nicht einzeln, damit es auch funktioniert. Zu guter Letzt würde ich doppeltes Augenmerk auf kompatible Rams werfen, sonst ärgerst Du Dich, dass es irgendwie nicht laufen will.

Große IT-Ketten wie Alternate oder K&M gehören zu den preiswertesten Verkäufern. Alles andere ist China-Import per eBay. Von 1-2Eur billiger rede ich dabei nicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Suchfunktion (30. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal, hat mir schonmal etwas weitergeholfen! 


Soll also heissen, dass 2x 512MB SO-DIMM ADATA CL3 (DDR-400) für mein Gerät das Richtige wär?
Ist ein 400 MHz PC3200 Speicher. Wird das funktionieren? Oder doch eher DDR-333 (PC2700) ?
PC2100 (wie aktuell verbaut) kann ich leider nicht finden.

mfg


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2011)

In der Regel sind schnellere RAMs nicht schlimm, dennoch würde ich mich bei Laptop-Rams doppelt absichern in Bezug auf Funktionsfähigkeit. Es ist schlicht und einfach ärgerlich, wenn sie doch nicht sauber laufen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Juli 2011)

Welchen Funktionsumfang sollte es denn haben? Und zu welchem Speicher würdet Ihr mir raten?

Soll nur nicht allzu teuer sein, da das Gerät sowieso schon schwächelt und bald wohl das Zeitliche segnet...


----------



## chmee (31. Juli 2011)

Nicht Umfang, sondern Fähigkeit, mit diesem Laptop zusammenzuspielen.. Nicht einfach blind einkaufen, sondern nachschauen, ob DIESE Rams auch mit dem Lappi funktionieren. Beliebige Rams _können_, müssen aber nicht.. Ganz ehrlich, das Ding ist alt, die Aufrüstung hebt den Gebrauchtwert nicht sonderlich, eher garnicht. Kaufen wird ihn in 1 Jahr auch Niemand mehr.. Und ich denke auch, jeder neue Billigstlaptop (ohne OS) für 300Eur ist schneller und besser ausgestattet. Ohne OS gibts schon welche für 250Eur.

sorry. mfg chmee


----------



## Suchfunktion (1. August 2011)

Ich möchte ihn auch nicht wiederverkaufen, sondern einfach nur ein wenig mehr aus der Kiste rausholen (damit wenigstens Streams wie rtlnow.de flüssiger laufen).

Und ein neues Gerät lohnt sich sowieso nicht, da ich es nur eher selten benutze.


----------



## chmee (1. August 2011)

Na, wie gesagt, ich hab beim ersten Laptop den Fehler gemacht, einfach zu kaufen, weil die Rams die gleichen Spezifikationen aufwiesen. Sie funktionierten nicht. Erst der Griff zu welchen, die von einem eBay-Verkäufer als "passend" ausgewiesen wurden, waren von Erfolg gekrönt. Ich will Dir diesen Fehlkauf einfach ersparen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Suchfunktion (1. August 2011)

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Ich werde mal die Augen offen halten...


----------

